# How often does someone offer you a free horse?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi

The question in my title is both literal and, I guess, metaphoric. How often have people here been offered a free horse? I do see people mentioning it every now and then. Have you ever been offered a free horse?

The story behind the question is that my barn owner is trying to get rid of three horses, and she wants me to take one. I guess I am flattered? The one she wants me to take isn't working out for her because he is apparently a one-person horse (so not good for lessons) who needs someone who can spend time with him out in the pasture and grooming him and love him, and ride him without emotion but with a lot of patience and kindness. I can absolutely ride without emotion and with patience and kindness (I actually can't ride any other way) but I'm still working on building a relationship with my own pony, and while that's going well I'm not sure I have time to spend out in the pasture with another horse building THAT relationship.

I think I know someone else who might be a good owner for this horse, and I'm not sure I have the bandwidth for him right now, but am I passing up something that will never happen again? Yes, I know, "a free horse isn't free." Boy, do I know that. 

But still. A FREE HORSE! Should I expect this to never happen again? Or, if someone thinks I'm worthy of a horse that they care about now, could that happen again? If I were going to get a third horse, I'd rather do it when I am able to do it right and give the horse the attention and work he needs.

Thanks!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

In Australia, there are so many free horses it's ridiculous - overbreeding especially by the racehorse industry, and many people trying to get rid of their problems, too-slow racers, injured animals, older animals etc etc. I say no all the time and won't even look if someone asks me, because I don't want to get attached or involved with animals I am unable to take on. (Donkeys, on the other hand... :rofl


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

To answer your question, has anyone offered me a "free" horse, yes. And I have taken them both, though at different times. So that might answer your second question, will it happen again, most likely.


In both circumstances, I did not take on another horse until I knew that I could both time wise and money.


I haven't regretted either decision.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, it's happened, and I said no, and am glad I did. If you are a good horseperson, take good care of your animals, and if, like me, you have a pretty nice barn to keep horses in, it will happen again. And again. And again... If I had tons of money, I'd run a sanctuary with all those free horses, but I have limited space, so I have to ask myself, each time, whether this is the horse I want to ride for the next 15-25 years. I don't have anymore room in the barn for extra horses I don't really want. I'd rather pay for a good horse than take a free horse that has issues.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been offered quite a few...taken some and turned some away.
Known major health problems I don't need to inherit the expense nor the tug on my heart...
I don't want to take on and PTS in a months time because the owner didn't want to shoulder the burden or do what was right by their animal "they loved and care about"....
I've taken on and given a safe haven to those suffering from cruelty, malnutrition and just from a family falling on hard times and must get rid of now, immediately....
I think I'm at around 6 taken in and I have kept all till health was returned and the right person came along to send on to their next destination with a new loving family.
All of my "re-homes" are still in those homes thankfully or I would have more than I can afford to feed and provide the kind of care all my animals receive...wanting for nothing.
I do check and am friends with who is gifted one of mine...and I have no problem taking away what I trusted to another's care...if you break my trust you're in deep trouble with me.

The one horse I thought to never keep has a forever home...he is such a character and no more will he be passed around or know a unkind moment ever again.
He is a wonderful fun horse to ride, so easy-going on trails but if you ask him to "GO" you better have a parachute he accelerates to flat out if you want...he is fearless trusting me when we go riding together but I can put a baby on him and be positive he will not even flick his tail at a fly careful he is.
He loves attention and talks {whinnies, guffaws} in answer to me talking to him...my conversationalist.
I tolerated him at first, but he truly grew on me and now...he is ours and will forever be ours till someday we lay him to rest kindly, gently and knowing he is truly loved.
Not wanting to face that for a long time my heart hopes...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> ... If I had tons of money, I'd run a sanctuary with all those free horses, but I have limited space, so I have to ask myself, each time, whether this is the horse I want to ride for the next 15-25 years. I don't have anymore room in the barn for extra horses I don't really want.


That's a really good way of looking at it. I also like to imagine that if I won the lottery I would start a sanctuary for all the poor unwanted horses, but I also need to be realistic about what I can currently handle.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

One of the best horses I have was given to me by a client who felt she couldn't do him justice & I could. 

Unfortunately I had to pay (only $100 but... & plus vet bills) for a horse I didn't want, because I couldn't leave the poor bloke in the situation I found him. Been trying to sell him just to make my money back but with all the unwanted horses coming down from NSW at the mo, virtually no interest. I'd happily give him away to a good home. But hey, just put his price _up_ & got a few calls - perhaps it was that he was too cheap that people thought he was worthless...

Sue, I don't see any free race horses here tho - they generally dont go for less than the price doggers will give them. My standy's owner/trainer went on about ensuring she went to a good home, but still wouldn't drop below abattoir price.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

All the time. Most I turn down but on occasion I'll know of someone looking for a horse I'll take them and then pass them along if suitable. The owner knows my intention and I don't charge a dime to the person who's getting the horse, it's just being a friend thing. I do have one freebie out in my pasture now but he's not going anywhere.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Both my horses were free. They were free because they had no training and weren't registered, hence, were unsaleable. They are both sound, young(ish), pretty, well-put-together. There are way more horses than there are people to ride them, these days.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Quite a few times actually. Most of them were decent horses as well, some a little older, some younger, some with minor health issues. One I couldn't refuse and took him, from my daughter. Still have him, still show him, still enjoy him


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Avna said:


> There are way more horses than there are people to ride them, these days.


I know that's true, but it's still makes me sad.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

You know whether you are ready for another horse or not. Free horses are not a once in a lifetime occurrence. Wait until you are ready.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Avna said:


> They were free because they had no training and weren't registered, hence, were unsaleable.


I wish... as I like to start from scratch with my horses & don't give two hoots whether they're registered - only one, the recent freebie, had any training before I got them. Only he & a $600 pony are registered... but only as brumbies, if that's worth anything. Oh, of course, the standy is registered too I suppose, being bred for racing...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

LoriF said:


> You know whether you are ready for another horse or not. Free horses are not a once in a lifetime occurrence. Wait until you are ready.


Thanks, that is a really succinct way of summing it up!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love how you articulated your reasons for passing - spot on! Plus you know someone who may be better suited? Win for you, win for the current owner and potential win for the new owner!

It seems this time of year there are many people trying to give away horses rather than struggle to feed through the winter. I've been tempted a few times, but until I find a pot of gold, I've got all I can afford at the moment.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Also during bad drought years when hay is pricey and hard to find, folks have trailered up in the mountains to ride and come back to strange horses having been loaded up in their trailers. It happened quite frequently when we were paying $25 for a small three strand bale. Luckily area rescues and animal shelters we're able to help, but wow!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In my younger days I was offered many free horses, most of them bad actors that the owner was glad to get rid of. With most of them we were able to work out a good relationship and a few of the free ones were the best achievers that I had and showed. Maybe having that temperament that made them difficult also made them good workers/achievers when pointed in the right direction.

But as I have aged, not, never, no more will I take a free (or not free) horse that has problems, I may know something about how to deal with them but the old body says NO!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Boo Walker said:


> I love how you articulated your reasons for passing - spot on! Plus you know someone who may be better suited? Win for you, win for the current owner and potential win for the new owner!


Yes, especially after reading through all of the replies, I thought that this probably isn't the right time or situation for me. I did text the barn owner about this other person who might be interested; hopefully I can broker a deal and everyone will be happy!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Elle, the horse I ride now, was given for free to my coach by someone she barely knew. She's the best horse I've ever ridden, with the best brain and the most training; but due to circumstances her old owner just wanted to put her in a new, good home without going through the hassle of selling her. My coach just got another free horse this month, too. And my coach has been known to give away horses as well.

I was also offered a free horse (one with ISSUES, though!) about two years ago. Another friend keeps offering (threatening? LOL) to give me her pony when her son is done riding him. That same friend has gotten all but one horse, in the last 15 years, for free.

So yeah, it happens and it'll probably happen again!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Two or three times a month.

I only accept when they are sound, have brains, and have a future in some sort of activity.

But, I have to add that sadly I've been offered horses only because they were unsound or ill ("maybe they could just stay out with the cows?") and the owners couldn't afford or couldn't bring themselves to put the horses down. 

Then I do the hard thing in the kindest, most respectful way I can, and the owners get strongly dinged in my estimation.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Three out of the four horses I've owned have been free. I get offered free horses frequently, as do many of my friends. Usually a free horse is not up to date on vaccines, dental work, worming, hoof care, and doesn't usually have blankets that are in good shape, so there are often quite a few expenses necessary right away.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The truth is, the purchase price is, unless it is way above average, always going to be a very small part of what you end up paying for a horse.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Hamlet was free. He's an ex track pony (taking race horses to the gates) and came to the barn for training and rehoming. My wife loved him, BO did the numbers (give him to us for free and charge us for boarding, or sell him) and here we are. He's healthy, a bit neurotic, and overall adorable and cooperative. I'm glad we have him.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

loosie said:


> Sue, I don't see any free race horses here tho - they generally dont go for less than the price doggers will give them. My standy's owner/trainer went on about ensuring she went to a good home, but still wouldn't drop below abattoir price.


Some are like that, but most WA hobby harness trainers I can't even visit without them trying to show me a horse they would give me for free if only it would avoid that fate... having said that, they know the standard I set for horse care, and most are selective enough not to want to offer any re-homes to beginners, because we all know what happens 90% of the time in those cases... and rightly say they would rather send a horse to the abattoir than an uncertain future in the hands of underskilled people.

The four horses I have here are adoptions from family members in the harness racing industry, who were overbreeding themselves (to my lasting chagrin), and would have had no chance of re-homing them elsewhere (three of them were late-cut stallions, two of those initially very aggressive and antisocial with horses and humans - they're great now, but they free-range in a social group here - the other was losing teeth and condition). They're great horses, but generally speaking, people with the skills to rehabilitate animals with social issues are few and far between. I couldn't ask for a better riding horse than Sunsmart for me personally - he's on a par with my late Arabian mare - and Julian too (half-brother through sire) looks to have wonderful saddle potential, and I'm starting his re-education, albeit slowly, because I already have a horse to ride and my plate is so full with everything else as well. The other two are well and truly retired, at 24 (with track injuries) and 34.

A friend of mine works with OTTBs and wherever she goes, people are trying to throw free horses at her. She's not as determined as I am to say no, so at one point ended up with half a dozen ex-racers, which got rather expensive and stressful. Most of them were very nice animals and sound, but if horse-riding is a recreation for you rather than a paying job, then I don't know anyone who can properly ride and train half a dozen horses at once, single-handed. It then ceases to be something wonderful you do for a hobby, and starts to produce stress and guilt and financial issues because it's simply too much. And that's a trap I am determined never to be caught in.

While people are overbreeding, and working horses too fast too young etc, there are always going to be a lot of horses for whom the only realistic end is the dog food auction. It makes me mad and sad, but there's nothing I can do - if that's what people choose to do, that's what happens. And sad as it is, an abattoir is actually not the worst possible outcome for a horse...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

There you go - just ONE search for WA, on Gumtree this morning - one of several outlets which are constantly offering free horses:

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-horses-ponies/wa/free+to+good+home/k0c18632l3008845?sort=rank

...and many, many more are word of mouth through trainers, veterinarians etc. The last time I was offered two free horses (hobby riding retrained OTTBs) was this week, when we adopted two additional donkeys. Again, I politely said I have enough horses and declined to look.

There are also a few dedicated re-homing societies which retrain ex-track horses and ex-rescues, and re-home them at basement prices, but are very selective in their prospective new owner criteria (thank goodness).

A few re-homing experiences I know of:

Sunsmart's dam (whom we retired at our place and who died last year) was free-leased, in-foal to a top-class imported stallion (whom my family were standing at stud for his owner, who had become paralysed in a car crash), to a friend of my father's who decided he wanted to breed a foal or two. A couple of hours after he picked her up, my father got a phone call: The mare was injured, did he want her back? The ignoramus had simply offloaded her into a large cow paddock, no other horses in sight, barbed wire fences all around. The mare came off the float, was turned loose, panicked (naturally), and flat-tack gallopped - straight into a barbed-wire fence, in which she became entangled. She had severe cuts to her face and legs and was so stressed she miscarried her foal. My father transported her back and the veterinarian patched her up again. It took her months to be back to normal, and she carried the scars for life.

Because she was a young mare and retired from racing and breeding, I spent a summer re-educating her to saddle, and we tried to see if re-homing to riding homes would result in better luck for her. Again, it was on a contracted free-lease basis, so that people wouldn't dump her or send her for slaughter, and so she could be taken back if the way she was kept fell below the standards outlined on the agreement. She went to nice people, but they weren't high in skills. It didn't matter very much, because all these kids wanted to do was ride her around in their own paddock, over low jumps etc, and they did this OK. Above all, they wanted a pet, and to brush her and feed her carrots, to which she was very amenable. Also, she loved children - and the couple of times we follow-up visited, everything was really good, the mare was happy, the kids were happy. We stopped checking.

A year later, we could no longer find the people who had the horse. They had moved and left no forwarding address (so much for the lease agreement!). Another year later, we had a phonecall from a concerned citizen: They had found a STB mare starving in a paddock and eventually traced back her breeder and last official owner (my father) through the brand and the Harness Racing Association. They had our mare in their care, had fed her back up again, and were trying to re-home her, and thought perhaps the prior connections would want to know, since no ownership transfer had been recorded - did we want her back? But there was also someone interested who seemed good, they said. My father agreed to give the new people a trial.

The agistment centre the mare went to ensured good physical care, feeding and turnout - that was not the problem. The problem was the starry-eyed, inexperienced pre-teen who was all "My Little Pony" and knew next to nothing about riding. Her mother said she would get lessons on the mare. In the arena things went fine - all she did was walk the mare around, at that point.

Before we left, I impressed on this girl that she should never, ever try to ride this mare outside of the arena without getting to walk-trot-canter-reliable halt-basic jump standard in the arena, as she was a hot horse except in the arena, and needed a confident and capable rider on a trail outing. I also warned her that she must ride in an experienced group of riders when she first started trails. This mare was very herd-bound and liable to panic when riding her alone on trails. (I could do it in training, but I knew very well that the average person would end up in a train wreck if they tried it - the mare was lastingly nervous away from other horses, and always looking to run back home if you didn't watch her like a hawk, and distract her, and keep her busy.) I impressed on the young lady that this was an ex-racehorse, very very fast, and that unless she wanted to ride a race-speed bolt, she should carefully follow the advice I had given her.

About a month later, a phonecall (and you can guess, I'm sure): The mare was "dangerous" and would we take her back please. We made no comment, and picked up the mare. I asked the girl what had happened as we loaded the mare up. Of course, she'd ridden her outside the arena down a bush trail on her own, gotten a couple of hundred metres down the road, then the mare had panicked, turned around and bolted home. :evil: There is no telling some people. This is an example of dangerous humans who will not take advice or realise their own limitiations - not a dangerous horse. Experienced people could ride her just fine, and we had warned the starry-eyed girl that she needed to be much more skilled before even thinking about doing such a thing. I wryly commented on the trip home that people like that needed rocking horses, not real live prey animals with the DNA for racing.

That was the last time this mare was tried elsewhere. She then stood in a sand yard for many years before my husband and I adopted her and her full brother to run in our little herd, after my Arabian mare died. We adopted them because they were both sweethearts and because I'd known them since birth and helped to educate them - and because we needed another horse in case old Romeo suddenly died - which would have left Sunsmart without company of his own kind.

I could go on and on with stories like this from other people. I briefly want to mention, for its sheer prize idiocy, the story of a Partbred Arabian gelding free leased to a teenage girl interested in endurance riding. I still remember the letter she wrote me when I was 17: "He keeps limping, and we couldn't work out why, so we decided it was just a _habit_." ...and kept riding him lame, "training for endurance". :angrily_smileys:

A bullet is far kinder than some people.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You'll keep getting offered the "free" horse. It will end up being the most expensive horse you ever own. A free horse was how I got into Arabians in the first place. She was a super kind, fun little mare but oh man, she came with some baggage in the form of vet bills needed to set her right. I don't regret it, but if I had been paying for her, I'd have done a PPE and probably ended up passing for all her various reasons.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I just got offered my first - which is funny as I only read your thread today. Apparently I'm made of money so my friend "friend" told her "friend" that I would easily be able to take on their horse and GAVE THEM MY NUMBER! I have been spammed horse pictures now... and no. I wont be taking it. I got enough on my plate.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My daughter was offered, and accepted one, last year. It was a child of divorce horse. They split, she no longer wanted the horse, asked someone if they could keep her on their place - and skipped town. Attempts to contact her resulted in nadda. She'd make promises to come get, never show, etc. The horse was considered abandoned after I think six months? So the land owners told my daughter: Come get her. We need her gone.

Daughter turned around and gave her to the friend of hers who worked with Trigger early on, a kid who while a great kid with a more submissive or nervous horse like Trigger, but didn't get along so well with this new one. She was RANK and she scared him.

I think they ended up getting a handle on her and she made him a good horse after it was all said and done, but at first they were oil and water.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My current horse, my 5yr old OTTB was free. Kinda funny, I wasn't even LOOKING for a horse at the time. It sorta just fell into my lap.

To anyone else, she wouldn't have been free, her ad was nowhere near 'free'. Lol.
But my old BO wanted her to go to a good home. She knew me, trusted me, etc.
Her racing owners boarded her at the place & they paid all expenses for her, but they lived about 2hrs away so couldn't always get out there. They wanted her to go to a good home also.

I was riding a horse at a rescue, but I was frustrated because I knew he would never become 'mine'. Long story, but I was kinda feeling blah at the time!

I wasn't sure at first, I obviously had to go see her & check her out, see if we even click, etc.

So, I went out, and instantly we clicked. But, I knew I had to see her a few more times, ride her, etc. 
I realized...OK, this horse needs a LOT of groundwork.

I questioned it at first, I was like...do I really wanna go through with this? Can I handle all the groundwork she will need (she never really had any, they would just ride her).
ALSO she had terrible, TERRRRIBLE ground manners...she was a piece of work, LOL.

But, I just fell for her! So I ended up getting her. I met her racing owners, they were super nice people, & I occasionally send them updates. 

I am very glad I got her, because she is totally me in horse-form & I am her person.

I've done a ton of work with her & she has made a 360, her ground manners are so much better & she is just all-around turning out to be an amazing mare. <3 

It depends on the situation. Some people give away horses that have serious issues, or they just like to flip horses, etc. 

I mean, I'm not gonna lie - her ad said 'KID-FRIENDLY LESSON HORSE!'...& she was nowhere near that, still isn't, but people do lie on ads. So you have to be careful.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


> You know whether you are ready for another horse or not. Free horses are not a once in a lifetime occurrence. Wait until you are ready.



It's amazing how true this is. Once you put the word out, especially if you're willing to take a retiree, you realize how small and efficient the "horse community" is. I brought my two horses home from boarding this summer, and realized quickly that the older mare couldn't handle being left alone when the younger one was being ridden. I talked to people locally to find a retired mare who needed a change of scenery, but it was actually from posting about it right here that I ended up finding her. @phantomhorse13, who does endurance riding, happened to be at a ride in my area, and randomly overheard a couple of local ladies talking about someone who had a mare she was looking to free lease/retire- and it just happened to be the breed I love (Morgan), so she got the woman's phone number, passed it to me, I took my husband to visit the mare to be sure he could handle her, and then a month later she came to stay. While she is technically still owned by her original owner, for all intents and purposes, she's mine. I make all the care decisions, but since the owner is close and interested, we stay in touch pretty regularly. If tragedy struck, her owner would be involved in decision making. It's all been very amiable and a good retirement story to counteract all the horror stories you read about with free leases!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I've been offered several. Some I've taken, some I haven't. Most were offered because they were otherwise unsaleable unless through the loose pen at auction-- unstarted or with a dangerous habit, some also unregistered. One had a minor health issue that needed simple maintenance, but his owner couldn't do that and gave him to me instead. I've turned down plenty that were either too dangerous to mess with, or had conformational issues that made them undesirable and something I wouldn't be able to use-- too weedy, too fine-boned, weak back, etc.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I have four kid-proof lesson horses, and one of them was free. Technically, she's a free lease still owned by my cousin, but practically she's mine. She wouldn't have been free to anyone else but me. My cousin didn't have the time or money to take care of the horse anymore (just out of college), and I had told her years before that I would love to have her mare if she ever needed me to take her. The horse is a 20 year old Arabian cross who has a nice retirement home here giving lessons to kids twice a week. Any time my cousin needs horsey time she can come visit for the weekend. This is one of the few good free horse stories. We have a happy horse with two happy "owners."



Recently I heard about a free horse from a friend of my parents. I didn't even listen to the details. I don't need another horse right now, and kid-proof lesson horses aren't given away for free.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been offered free horses a few times. They were all legitimate offers in that the people were moving to places where they wouldn't have room for a horse and they could not afford to pay board.

I did take the one person's senior Collie (dog) when he moved because this hill was her home and she deserved to take her last breaths here. I did not have the barn space to take in his three horses, nor the two horses of the other neighbor ---- at that time, I still had four of my own.

The one advantage to being as old as I am, is that nobody asks anymore, lollollol. They want their horses to have "good forever homes" ya know, lollollol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn’t read all of the replies. I will try to tonight after work. Yes, I’ve been offered a free horse before on a few different occasions.

The first I was a teenager, and I was branding at a neighbor’s ranch. The mare I rode was a very hot horse, and the owner of the ranch was friendly with me. (Often, ranch owners are not around all of the time. They own a place and come visit for the fun things, but aren’t super involved.) Anyways, he was proud of this well bred gray Arabian filly he had there at the ranch. I believe he spent a lot of money for her. Arabians are not particularly popular horses around here, so she sat unstarted on the ranch at four if I remember correctly. My dad laughed and said I couldn’t take the mare. He does not believe in free horses ever. 

In later life I also turned down a leppy colt. However, my husband and I took on riding a mare for my father-in-law taken off the track on that very day for scaring her jockey. She ended up with my sister-in-law eventually. I’ve also taken three different freebie kid horses. One was amazing and I was so proud to own him. Another was so good, but his owner didn’t know much about horses and let him get some injuries. We loved him though and the littlest rode him some, but couldn’t get him to listen to her. He would nap and she would just sit up there trying to get him to move. Lol. Eventually we gave him away to a person who sadly didn’t take great care of him either. The last was a real piece of work who came in bad shape and only lasted a couple years.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

There's an old saying "Never look a gift horse in the mouth"
That's the first thing I do.
I've looked at a lot of "ten year old" horses that haven't been ten for at least a decade.

The teeth are a dead giveaway as to how old they really are.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My hard and fast rules are:

- no horse that will put the current horses at risk-- nothing sick, nothing that's a bully, no kickers, etc.
- no horses unless I already have the hay for them, or can get it easily. I see so many people saying "I took in a free horse and now I'm out of hay and can't afford to buy any more/can't find any/etc." Nope. Not gonna happen. I suppose this ties into rule 1, too.
- nothing I can't use and/or resell. The exception here would be a faithful oldie owned by a friend or family member who can no longer keep that horse for whatever reason.

Case in point: a 4-year-old filly owned by an acquaintance who had lost his pasture. This filly was never going to be a good-looking horse, but the dealbreaker was that she had a long, weak back, ewe neck, and very, very fine bone. I'm a bigger gal, and no way would i want this horse carrying me. Throw in her penchant for jumping out of fences anytime someone tried to ride her, and this wasn't a horse I was interested in. I felt bad i couldn't help him out, but you can't save everything. The mare went to the sale barn, and I don't have much hope she ended up in a good place, sadly. :-(


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> The one advantage to being as old as I am, is that nobody asks anymore, lollollol. They want their horses to have "good forever homes" ya know, lollollol


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @walkinthewalk! :Angel:

If you find a two-for-the-price-of-one offer on a Zimmer frame, count me in! ;-)


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I’ve gotten both my horses for free... 

My mare was giving to me by the lesson barn I used to work for. It was apparent her and I have had a connection for years and she didnt make a good lesson horse. My BO gave him to me. 

Now the gelding... a friend of a friend was looking to get rid of her unbroke 4 year old. He’s well handled on the ground, but she just didn’t have time to actually start him. I agreed to take him. 4 days later I’m VERY happy with my decision to take him. He’s the “born broke” kind. He’s good to make it awfully hard for me to resell him!


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Today! A free Black face Donkey, I am not set up for Donkeys. I know it is not technically a horse.


----------



## tofreya1 (Jan 11, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Hi
> 
> The question in my title is both literal and, I guess, metaphoric. How often have people here been offered a free horse? I do see people mentioning it every now and then. Have you ever been offered a free horsestory behind the question is that my barn owner is trying to get rid of three horses, and she wants me to take one. I guess I am flattered? The one she wants me to take isn't working out for her because he is apparently a one-person horse (so not good for lessons) who needs someone who can spend time with him out in the pasture and grooming him and love him, and ride him without emotion but with a lot of patience and kindness. I can absolutely ride without emotion and with patience and kindness (I actually can't ride any other way) but I'm still working on building a relationship with my own pony, and while that's going well I'm not sure I have time to spend out in the pasture with another horse building THAT relationship.
> 
> ...


I’ve been given two horses in my lifetime and both of them were the most incredible animals I’ve ever owned!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Between us, my sister and I have had 9 horses. 3 we bought, 1 we bred, 3 were free and had no other options open to them, and 2 were husband horses, intentionally acquired by spouses, but then no longer desired and now our responsibilities. 

And, I have been offered so many more free horses. 

Horses with screaming back problems, one three year OTTB stallion with bowed tendons and way too much horse for me to consider, a 28 year old mare with a history of savaging men, another OTTB who was so lame he literally fell when trying to stand on three legs, but would try to give you his foot anyway (didn't that one cause some heartbreak! Owner: "I don't care if you take him or not: he's worth $500 to me with the head off"), stringhalt, metabolic issues, one offer over the phone: an appaloosa in the middle of colicking whose owner didn't want to pay for a vet (call to animal control on that one...), behavioral issues....many many free horses. Sometimes you get lucky (I never did), and sometimes you take on a many-years worth of time and money (that would be me). 

-Pony Macaroni: cute, aged, unsound 12 hander, unable to walk due to platter hooves which the farrier resectioned, successfully. She still had massive metabolic issues and no teeth. (Mine).

-China: behavior problems: given to me to try and mitigate a lawsuit going on around her, after she tore someone's thumb off. (Mine).

-Velvet Duchess: Unrideable, but adorable and dearly loved (sister).

-Henry: adopted by husband, then dumped on ex-wife (my sister).

-Ahab: Really nice horse, not terribly well bred. Purchased by, but then unwanted by, husband. (Mine). Re-homed as plow horse where he grabbed his new owner by the shoulder and chucked him "twenty feet". New owner decided he was proud cut... but he wasn't. Just ****ed off. 

I really came to adore this horse, and eventually re-homed him (again) to an awesome situation where he worked as a true husband horse and baby-sitter for the young horses... and children.

It always makes me so sad to turn them away, especially when I don't see any kind of good option open to them, but honestly, the purchase price is the tiniest monetary part of owning a horse.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here’s what I think. Do you want or need another horse? If the answer is yes then look at the horse. Is the horse what you would buy if you were buying one? Then great! If not I wouldn’t be interested at all. Someone will take them, and you don’t want to be stuck with something you aren’t happy with. That’s not fair to you or the horse.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been so bless over the years. I had a friend give me two horses (many years apart) and they were both outstanding horses for me. One of them is my current best trail horse. 



I also got a horse free in that the mare came pregnant and popped a baby out about 8 months later. But that isn't quite the same thing! And he cost me more in training that I ever actually paid for a horse outright!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Update for anyone who is interested: I've spent a month working with this guy on the ground, and he is an absolute sweetheart: he will do anything I ask as long as I can explain to him what I want. He has so much try in him! Also, he not only accepts hugs, he hugs back! 

I had my first ride on him yesterday, and boy, we have our work cut out for us there. He's not at all mean, he's just really anxious and not entirely sure what I am asking him. Hard to believe he has a solid year's training on him. Anyway, after that ride I told the barn owner I would take him, and she's drawing up a contract. I ran the numbers, and if I cut down all personal spending to pretty much zero, I can afford him. He has no known health or soundness issues and no vices, unless you count his anxiety, which can reach a boiling point occasionally. I think he's going to be a really good riding horse, with time and patience.

It still makes me a little sad to think there are other horses out there, perfectly good horses that just need a little work, that people are just giving away or sending to slaughter. I know it's sappy, but I wish I could give them all a home.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

I just took in a "free horse" I used to feel like you get what you pay but I've learned this isn't always the case, look at Snowman.


----------

